# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My Office Tank...

## dnsfpl

2x1x1.5(H) feet tank
3kg of BioHome, 1" sand bed, 1 live rock
RedSea Prizm PRO skimmer, 36w PL light(5 hours a day)
ph 8.2, salinity 1.024, temp 26 degree celsius



currently house with 1 5" lionfish


any suggestion for tankmates?
thinking of either eel or grouper

cheers

----------


## KWL

nice looking fish, but then most marine fishes are more colorful. Planning to add some coral?

----------


## dnsfpl

already have a reef tank at home

plan to keep this office setup simple

cheers

----------


## dnsfpl

skimmer working hard

----------


## eviltrain

familiar tank hahaha  :Grin:

----------


## dnsfpl

should have get discount from you
cleaning the tank is not an easy job  :Embarassed:

----------


## eviltrain

> should have get discount from you
> cleaning the tank is not an easy job


blame my friend, don't want to pass me earlier for me to clean it. hee hee
not as bad la.

----------


## cdckjn

Get some more live rocks. Natural Filteration. I think white spotted grouper is nice but once they grow bigger they are not so cuter any more. Eel is ok as they got well with lionfish.

Watch the feeding as they are all live-eaters. Train them to eat frozen food - easier for you in the long run.

----------


## dnsfpl

YouTube- Feeding My Lionfish With Market Prawn

----------


## diazman

nice fish bro. the lionfish must have cost alot of damage?

----------


## dnsfpl

the cost of lionfish is less than $20

cheers

----------


## KWL

o... really, that quite reasonable, I was thought that marine fish is all expensive

----------


## dnsfpl

finding nemo is just a dollar  :Laughing: 

but the cost of setting up a simple tank may cost a few hundred to thousands of dollars, esp reef tank

cheers

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Nice! Always have a soft spot for lionfish :Smile:

----------


## diazman

> the cost of lionfish is less than $20
> 
> cheers


 :Shocked: . wah. cheaper than my cousin's!

----------


## BonjaLa

Love the lion fish  :Smile: 
thanks for sharing!

----------


## BFG

> . wah. cheaper than my cousin's!


Not all lionfish cost the same.

----------


## dnsfpl

let me rephrase

the cost of my lionfish is less than $20

cheers

----------


## Samuel2618

> o... really, that quite reasonable, I was thought that marine fish is all expensive


Haha.. The cost of marine fishes are normally less costly than the equipments.. Think fresh water fishes are still more costly as compared to marine fishes.. 

Anyway.. Nice and simple setup..  :Well done:

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks a million to bro dersuz for his kind gesture

hope it can do well in my tank

----------


## Thirteen

Hi, what is the name of the fish in the last pic ah..?

----------


## dnsfpl

Wartskin Angler

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...9+76&pcatid=76

----------


## Thirteen

Wow...Cool fish! Did it change color?

----------


## BFG

No but there are a lot of different colour to choose from though. They are after all venomous if I'm not wrong.

----------


## dnsfpl

based on the web, it will change color, but mine never
mine is not venomous, but they are very aggressive
can consume fish equal to its size

2nd attempt failed, my lionfish gulped the food even though i already fed it first

----------


## blackconvoy

bro dnsfpl- take note the frogfish is much slower than the volitan.
feeding sure problem sia................ 

btw your frogfish power!!! not like the common red and yellow ones

----------


## Fuzzy

your cute frogfish eats market prawns also?

How long did it take to wean your volitans onto market prawns?

----------


## dnsfpl

i have transferred the frogfish to my home sump
it consume a "mollie with thread" yesterday and minutes ago, a ghost shrimp
will start the _frozen training program_ once it is more comfortable


bought the lionfish from a reefer, not sure how long he took to train it
it basically grab every food that is available, frozen mysis, silversides, market prawn


cheers

----------


## dnsfpl

here is a picture of his new _house_
_feel_ it is happier as it start to eat

----------


## BFG

Will you add more frogfish?

----------


## dnsfpl

will consider in a few months time
after i gain enough experience and hopefully frozen train this fellow

definitely not in this sump, a froggy tank probably  :Laughing: 

how about you? any interest in froggy?

cheers

----------


## BFG

Nah, my 4ft is consuming my time. Planning to catch my green wrasse and a vlamingi tang and place them somewhere else. I would want to keep more smaller size fish.

----------


## dnsfpl

the thought of catching fish makes me headache

good luck bro

----------


## dnsfpl

my lionfish RIP due to cloudy eye

recycled the tank for almost a month

got 3 dwarf lionfish, currently feeding on live FW ghost shrimp

hopefully they can survive

----------


## [email protected]

super cool!

----------


## nettian

beautiful lion fish.

----------


## poh34

nice fish u got....

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks but sadly, non manage to survive

give up on lionfish, now keeping golden angel and a pair of black clown

hope all 3 can survive well in the tank

wish me luck

----------


## xaine

Oh....sad to hear that.
Was it due to stress or other factors ?
Wish the other fishes do well.

----------


## dnsfpl

not sure but base on my experience, very unlikely is stress or water problem
ich is likely to come first rather than sudden death
should be cyanide or bacteria inflection

hopefully this batch of fish are healthy
thanks bro and happy reefing

----------


## dnsfpl

finally manage to capture a pix of my golden
not the best but its my best

----------


## BFG

Hmm, I've never tried this species before but I have 3 different dwarf angel in my 4ft. I don't think a 4th addition might survive.

----------


## dnsfpl

i believe the key is the order of introducing
shy -> fussy eater -> peaceful -> semi aggressive -> king

based on my experience
shy - golden, midnight
peaceful - rusty, bicolor
semi aggressive - flame, singapore
king - coral beauty, eibli

based on research, hope to try soon
shy - colini, potter, multibarred
king - multicolor

i think you can add another 4-6 more
have 6 in my 3x2x2 tank previously

happy reefing

----------


## BFG

Currently I have Centropyge flavicauda, acanthops and loriculus.

http://www.centropyge.net/flavicauda.html

http://www.centropyge.net/african.html

http://www.centropyge.net/flame.html

If I would want to add some more, I would get another 3 or more different species and introduce all 3 together at the same time. The present 3 that I have would be too confused to attack a single species at a time. I hope that this theory would work.

----------


## dnsfpl

any species you have in mind?
believe this method will work but the nature of the fish plays a part too

having coral beauty, singapore, flame and midnight
i introduce adding rusty & eibli the same time

first few hours, coral beauty attacks both rusty & eibli
singapore chase them occasionally

the next day, coral beauty and eibli tag team, attacking the rusty
killed in less than a week

----------


## BFG

If it was possible, I would want 1 type each for my tank.  :Evil:

----------


## dnsfpl

there are more than 30 species but not all are available here
keeping 20 different species together in a 5 footer is already a great achievement

some species just don't do well in a comm tank

good luck bro

----------


## BFG

Maybe 8 species that is commonly available. But I guess more time is needed to get them and more time for them to acclimatise altogether. :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

and a lot of luck  :Very Happy: 

cheers

----------


## dnsfpl

feeding my golden with NLS pellet

YouTube- Feeding Golden Angel With NLS Pellet

----------


## sky123

cute and nice lol

----------


## darrentyl

This frogfish is very very nice..




> thanks a million to bro dersuz for his kind gesture
> 
> hope it can do well in my tank

----------

